# Πόσο σπαταλημένα χρόνια...



## nickel (Oct 12, 2018)

ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΛΑΚΑΣΑΣ
Αλήθεια, έγινε Β΄ Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος;
Καθημερινή 11.10.2018

Προ ημερών, η Αγγέλα Καστρινάκη, καθηγήτρια Νεοελληνικής Φιλολογίας στο Tμήμα Φιλολογίας του Παν. Κρήτης, ανήρτησε στο fb ένα περιστατικό από τις πρόσφατες εξετάσεις του μαθήματός της. «Το μάθημα αφορούσε τα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια και ήταν άμεσα εξαρτημένο από τον πόλεμο, τον εμφύλιο, τους πολιτικούς πρόσφυγες», διηγείται η κ. Καστρινάκη, και περιγράφει τι συνέβη με ομάδα φοιτητών. «Μία φοιτήτρια παραδίδει το γραπτό της. Βλέπω αμέσως στην πρώτη αράδα να γράφει ως ημερομηνία συγγραφής ενός έργου το 1937, αντί 1953. “Μα πριν τον πόλεμο;” τη ρωτάω. Με κοιτάζει απλανώς. Ωπ! Θυμάμαι το περυσινό κρούσμα, τον φοιτητή Iστορίας που δεν ήξερε τι είχε συμβεί σε καμία από τις “εθνικές” (και εορταζόμενες) χρονολογίες. “Πότε έγινε ο Β΄ Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος;», ρωτάω τη φοιτήτριά μου. “Δεν ξέρω!”. Στο μεταξύ έχει δημιουργηθεί μια μικρή ουρά από φοιτητές και φοιτήτριες που περιμένουν να παραδώσουν το γραπτό τους. “Πότε έγινε ο Β΄ Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος;” ρωτάω την επόμενη, χαμογελώντας (λόγω τιμής, χαμογελούσα). «Δεν θυμάμαι!”. “Μα το γιορτάζουμε κάθε χρόνο!” διαμαρτύρομαι (πάντα χαμογελώντας). “Δεν ξέρω!” Ολη η ουρά, 5 ή 6 νέοι, αγνοούσαν».

Οπως η προπαίδεια στην αριθμητική, έτσι και η εκμάθηση των γεγονότων είναι η βάση για την απόκτηση ιστορικής γνώσης από τους μαθητές. «Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πιο παρανοϊκή απόδειξη της αποτυχίας όχι μόνο του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος, αλλά και ενός μεγάλου μέρους του συστήματος μετάδοσης πληροφοριών στην κοινωνία μας», καταλήγει η Αγγέλα Καστρινάκη, αναδεικνύοντας ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα του ελληνικού σχολείου.

Το μάθημα της Ιστορίας δεινοπαθεί στα σχολεία διότι βρίσκεται στο επίκεντρο μιας ιδεολογικοπολιτικής διελκυστίνδας για την ερμηνεία της Ιστορίας. Από τη μία πλευρά στέκουν εκείνοι που διαμαρτύρονται όταν επιχειρούνται αλλαγές φοβούμενοι μήπως χαθούν τα... πατροπαράδοτα. Από την άλλη όσοι δίνουν βάρος στη σφαιρική-ολιστική θεώρηση των γεγονότων και των ιστορικών φαινομένων.

Η ουσία είναι ότι οι μαθητές αγνοούν βασικές πληροφορίες και αδυνατούν να γίνουν οι ίδιοι φορείς ουσιαστικής ιστορικής συνείδησης. Ετσι, καταφεύγουν στην ευκολία των συμβόλων και μετατρέπονται σε εύκολη λεία για τους όποιους ακραίους...
http://www.kathimerini.gr/989310/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/alh8eia-egine-v-pagkosmios-polemos​


----------



## SBE (Oct 13, 2018)

Πιο πιθανό μου φαίνεται να αιφνιδιάστηκαν οι φοιτητές και να απάντησαν δεν ξέρω για να μην πουν κανένα λάθος. 
Από την άλλη, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι οι φοιτητές αγνοούν βασικές πληροφορίες, αλλά το ότι έγιναν φοιτητές παρόλο που αγνοούν βασικές πληροφορίες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2018)

SBE said:


> το ότι έγιναν φοιτητές παρόλο που αγνοούν βασικές πληροφορίες.



Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα.


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2018)

Το πρόβλημα είναι υπαρκτό και γενικευμένο σε όλες τις βαθμίδες της εκπαίδευσης. Αναρωτηθήκαμε ποτέ ότι τέτοιες βασικές πληροφορίες (πότε συνέβησαν τέσσερα μείζονα γεγονότα της ελληνικής και της παγκόσμιας ιστορίας: η ελληνική επανάσταση, ο πρώτος και ο δεύτερος παγκόσμιος πόλεμος, η δικτατορία των συνταγματαρχών) θα έπρεπε να μεταδίδονται στα παιδιά από το σπίτι, από τους γονείς, με την ίδια λογική που τους μεταδίδονται στοιχειώδεις δεξιότητες, του τύπου πώς αλλάζουμε το γλόμπο στο λαμπατέρ, ή πώς ξεκρεμάμε τις κουρτίνες από το κουρτινόξυλο για να πάνε για πλύσιμο;


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2018)

Earion said:


> θα έπρεπε να μεταδίδονται στα παιδιά από το σπίτι, από τους γονείς, με την ίδια λογική που τους μεταδίδονται στοιχειώδεις δεξιότητες, του τύπου πώς αλλάζουμε το γλόμπο στο λαμπατέρ, ή πώς ξεκρεμάμε τις κουρτίνες από το κουρτινόξυλο για να πάνε για πλύσιμο;



Εγώ ήθελα κάποτε να γράψω ένα χιουμοριστικό εικονογραφημένο βιβλίο (σαν τα αγγλικά For Beginners) που θα συνδύαζε βασικές γνώσεις «σχολείου» με πρακτικές γνώσεις (πάντα περηφανευόμουν για το πόσο καλός ήμουν στο να αλλάζω πρίζες) για εφήβους. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2018)

Εγώ ξέρω απλά ότι ρώτησα κάποτε τον παππού μου γιατί πολέμησαν οι Αμερικανοί στο Βιετνάμ (μάλλον είχε δείξει η τηλεόραση τον Ελαφοκηνυγό), κι η απάντηση ξεκίνησε με τη φράση "Πριν φτάσουμε στο Βιετνάμ, πρέπει να δούμε το γενικότερο ζήτημα της Ινδοκίνας..."
Ο παππούς μου ήταν απόφοιτος δημοτικού, παρεμπιπτόντως.


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2018)

Οι αργίες της 28ης Οκτωβρίου και της 25ης Μαρτίου είναι μια χαρά αφορμές για ενημέρωση αυτού του είδους από το δημοτικό κιόλας. Αυτά τα παιδιά πώς φτάνουν στο πανεπιστήμιο χωρίς αν έχουν πάρει πρέφα κάτι που συζητιέται στην τάξη;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 16, 2018)

Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι μας μάζευαν στην αυλή και ακούγαμε βαρετές πατριωτικές ομιλίες. Τα όποια ιστορικά στοιχεία έμαθα για τις ημέρες αυτές, σίγουρα δεν τα έμαθα έτσι. Από την άλλη, δυσκολεύομαι να ξεχωρίσω στο μυαλό μου αυτά που έμαθα στο πλαίσιο των σχολικών μαθημάτων από εκείνα που έμαθα μόνος μου εκτός σχολικού περιβάλλοντος. Σίγουρα έμαθα διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα στο σχολείο, αν και συνήθως υπήρχε μια αίσθηση αποσπασματικότητας, και της ανάγκης να μη μείνουμε πίσω στην ύλη.

Ψιλοάσχετο: οι αργίες της 28ης Οκτωβρίου και της 25ης Μαρτίου είναι φέτος και οι μέρες που αλλάζει η ώρα. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς πρέπει να συμπεράνουμε από το ότι –κρίνοντας από τις δικές μου εμπειρίες– μια τόσο μεγάλη μερίδα του πληθυσμού αρνείται πεισματικά να μάθει τον απλούστατο κανόνα «τελευταία Κυριακή του Μαρτίου και του Οκτωβρίου» και βασίζεται στην τηλεόραση για την υπενθύμιση. Η αλλαγή ώρας μάλλον θα καταργηθεί του χρόνου, αλλά όχι οι λόγοι που προκαλούν αδιαφορία για αυτόν και τόσους άλλους κανόνες που επηρεάζουν τους πάντες. Η ίδια κακώς εννοούμενη λογική του «δεν μου χρειάζεται» ευθύνεται για βασικές ελλείψεις στις γνώσεις των μαθητών, πρώην και νυν· όταν μαθαίνεις ιστορία για να περάσεις διαγωνίσματα, και δεν θεωρείς σημαντικό να καταλάβεις πώς έφτασες εκεί που βρίσκεσαι και γιατί ο κόσμος είναι όπως είναι, δεν έχεις λόγο να συγκρατήσεις το οτιδήποτε.


----------



## Earion (Oct 21, 2018)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Η κακώς εννοούμενη λογική του «δεν μου χρειάζεται» ευθύνεται για βασικές ελλείψεις στις γνώσεις των μαθητών, πρώην και νυν· όταν μαθαίνεις ιστορία για να περάσεις διαγωνίσματα, και δεν θεωρείς σημαντικό να καταλάβεις πώς έφτασες εκεί που βρίσκεσαι και γιατί ο κόσμος είναι όπως είναι, δεν έχεις λόγο να συγκρατήσεις το οτιδήποτε.



Αυτό ακριβώς. Τίποτε άλλο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2018)

Άμα τα μαθήματα χωρίζονται σε δευτερεύοντα και πρωτεύοντα...
Όταν ακούς να σου λένε τί να την κάνω την έκθεση/ τα μαθηματικά/ το Χ μάθημα...
Κι όταν λέει ο άλλος Τί τη θέλουν την Αγωγή του Πολίτη τα παιδιά; Δικηγόροι θα γίνουν; (το άκουσα κι αυτό, ναι)...
Ε, ναι, τί να πεις μετά.


----------

